# Halloween fun



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

A little pumpkin carving @ JKI


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 29, 2011)

So cool Jon!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 29, 2011)

Big fun! Great Pumpkins, so to speak!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Oct 29, 2011)

love them both, but esp. the knives as teeth one....great idea!


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's the front of that one again...





And here's the back:




It says Rei...symbolizing ghosts or spirits


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 29, 2011)

That is way cool, but I have to ask: Who in the family did the carving? 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

i did the curvy kanji 

Sara did the knife teeth


----------



## ecchef (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok...we gotta know; what knife did you use & where's the video!? 

Very creative & looks cool as hell!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i did the curvy kanji
> 
> Sara did the knife teeth


 
I must apologize. As soon as I saw them, I thought "Definitely Sarah's work."  Nice job!


----------

